# Reel mowing and mulching



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I spend most/all my time in cool season section, Probably because I have a cool season lawn..... duh.

Anyway I thought I'd pose this question because there's a lot more reel mowing going on here than cool season turf. We are starting to catch on though and I think it's gonna be big. I love mowing low, whole new ball game.

So what do most here do when it comes to mulching leaves, grass, whatever? Do you mulch with a rotary or just blow your leaves off your lawn and reel mow?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If needed, I will rake and then reel mow. I don't deal with the quantity of leaves down here that you guys do up there. If I had lots of leaves to pick up, I would use the rotary to bag it and then reel mow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I keep my rotary around for bagging/cleanup duty.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I sold my rotary this year as I rarely if ever used it since going with a reel mower. I will say that I no longer have any trees on my property so leaves aren't really an issue but I will just mow over anything that doesn't have any substantial girth to it as the reel will just suck it up and blow it into the grass catcher. Mowing under 1/2" and using my groomer will pick up 90% of anything that is laying on the lawn. I will pick up any decent amount of leaves I have in my lawn but that is usually in the Spring time when I'm doing my scalp. If I had any large amounts of leaves I would definitely rake them up and bag them before mowing.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I only use the reel on the front and would go over the lawn with rotary and bag first. I didn't have to do this often. The HOA mandates the 3 trees we have out front...


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

When I mowed low I collected with my Honda rotary and bagged the leaves, then composed them. Now mulch into the lawn with my easy rider Husqvarna. I have to blow some leaves into the position that I want them.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for replies......I'll prob hold on to rotary for mulching n clean up.


----------

